# First Nehalem Benchmarks :)



## GoriLLakoS (Oct 30, 2008)

It is all i managed to take in digital format from a scan of the November Issue of the Greek version of the PCWorld Magazine 

*
Nehalem, 3DMark06 CPU Score :






Nehalem, Everest Cache and Memory Benchmark @ Dual Channel :





Nehalem, Everest Cache and Memory Benchmark @ Triple Channel :





Nehalem 3DStudio Max 8 Rendering :





Nehalem, Canopus Pro Coder 3 : 





Nehalem, Cinebench R10 Multicore bench :





Nehalem, Super Pi 1M, 4.5GHz@Air, 9.454s, Asus P6T Deluxe @ thelab.gr :


*​
*Nehalem, 3Dmark03 @ 24163Marks [ CPU 3742GHz @ Dual Channel, ATi HD 4870 X2 Default] :





Nehalem, 3DMark Vantage Score : H10488 :


*

Source


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 30, 2008)

mmmmmmm.3D tests are up eh...must check it...


----------



## wolf2009 (Oct 30, 2008)

wow look at that overclock


----------



## GoriLLakoS (Oct 30, 2008)

More benches arriving fast enough


----------



## GoriLLakoS (Oct 30, 2008)

1. Yeah...i asked for their file pics in order to have better resolution. This is true, but it is the same.
2. I do not see any difference.

May i know why are you so aggresive on me ? ? ? I can send you the issues to check them by yourself if you wish.


----------



## CStylen (Oct 30, 2008)

GoriLLakoS said:


> 1. Yeah...i asked for their file pics in order to have better resolution. This is true, but it is the same.
> 2. I do not see any difference.
> 
> May i know why are you so aggresive on me ? ? ? I can send you the issues to check them by yourself if you wish.




1. Then why did you lie on the first post that the images were scanned?  On a side note, why would a magazine give you their screenshots...

2. The difference is the word World is capitalized.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2008)

CStylen said:


> 1. Then why did you lie on the first post that the images were scanned?  On a side note, why would a magazine give you their screenshots...
> 
> 2. The difference is the word World is capitalized.





1. he just said those are the pictures that are scanned into the magazine people make mistakes W/E

2. The diffirence is Neglagable first off its a diffirent country i have seen many things from diffirent countries that do things a tad diffirent even within the same company

i personally think this forum has gone nuts about being totall D bags to people with nehalem info i mean cautious is nice but totally flogging someone is completely unneccisary and i wish you would all calm down shit when i get my stuff i have decided i will be posting absolutely no performance results for any of you until it hits market and im doing this why? well because why not? their should be no reason for any of you to treat me any diff from these guys and i dont want to be treated like that so tpu gets no before release reveiws shame.


----------



## Binge (Oct 30, 2008)

Interesting... I really wonder what kind of cooling these things will require.  They seem to be using high voltages to get those high clocks.


----------



## GoriLLakoS (Oct 30, 2008)

1. CSTylen, it is not a lie man, if you buy this issue you will see them inside, i know the guys for there and they gave me the Original Files in order to can look them better. I do not see again why you are so agressive guys... is something going wrong?

Maybe the world "scan" it is the transaltion from Greek to English and it is wrong in your ears...but it is not a lie anyways.

2. Yes, i can see the difference from this point of view. But it does not change something.

Did i do something wrong and you do like this?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2008)

GoriLLakoS said:


> 1. CSTylen, it is not a lie man, if you buy this issue you will see them inside, i know the guys for there and they gave me the Original Files in order to can look them better. I do not see again why you are so agressive guys... is something going wrong?
> 
> Maybe the world "scan" it is the *transaltion from Greek to English and it is wrong in your ears.*..but it is not a lie anyways.
> 
> ...



banking on the fact they dont give a F#$% about cap lock


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree with solaris why does everyone jump on anyone with nehalem benchmarks, I mean what difference does it make if they are fake or real .... none and they just present a bad image of tpu and make it look like a community of jackass'


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I agree with solaris why does everyone jump on anyone with nehalem benchmarks, I mean what difference does it make if they are fake or real .... none and they just present a bad image of tpu and make it look like a community of jackass'



that and with this thread i dont see whats not to bealive...november is 2 days away the NDA is close to being lifted magazine companys are already getting ready to ship the copys with the info in them. and rushing to do so everyone wants to be first.


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 30, 2008)

OK, back on topic guys...and enough with accusations.


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 30, 2008)

4.5ghz is very impressive especially on air


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> 4.5ghz is very impressive especially on air



its intresting how nehalem scales though my E7200 at 4.5ghz can get sub 10sec times either super pi needs an update or nehalem only works well with apps that have a serious need for multithreading


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> its intresting how nehalem scales though my E7200 at 4.5ghz can get sub 10sec times either super pi needs an update or nehalem only works well with apps that have a serious need for multithreading



I reckon nehalem wasn't built for games but for things like file servers, virtualisation, encoding and decoding and the like.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I reckon nehalem wasn't built for games but for things like file servers, virtualisation, encoding and decoding and the like.



I agree


----------



## Binge (Oct 30, 2008)

I wish there was more to the article.   The information I'd like to know is ram, motherboard, and proc speeds at which these benches were taken.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2008)

Binge said:


> I wish there was more to the article.   The information I'd like to know is ram, motherboard, and proc speeds at which these benches were taken.



i can tell you one thing 920's can oc and tripple chnnel ram produces a ludicris amount of bandwidth


----------



## giorgos th. (Oct 30, 2008)

hey guys cut the crap...the benches ARE REAL....believe it or not..PERIOD..


----------



## shawnizzzle (Oct 30, 2008)

I am deffinatly going to get one when they come out. I dont care if this is fake or not they have 2 threads per core. Thats going to give nothing but more performance. And whose of you that are dogging the one who put this thread on her. You can tell he prolly looked hard for information just like I do and wanted to share it with you that are to lazy to do it yourself. I for one have found alot of benchmarks on the core i7 and will not put any of them on here becuase of the inconsiderate people that constantly have to make you feel like S#$% for doing so. I agree with solaris when i get mine there will be nothing posted on here about what kind of scores i get with it or overclock for that matter.

All i can say is I for one am sure that ill own one shortly.  For those of you that dont want one or aint getting one instead of posting something rude about it just save your thoughts for yourself as I do reading alot of your stuff and keep running your dual cores like it the best thing on the market. Sorry to say but i cant stand them people that their S#$T dont stink

Gorillakos thanks for this info


----------



## KBD (Oct 30, 2008)

if 4.5 Ghz on air for the Extreme version is true then this great news for Intel. I wasnt expecting this kind of an overclock with an onboard IMC, i thought that they would top out at around 4.2GHz. Now the question is how do the Corei7 920 and 940 overclock.

On a side note, its nice to see the Phenom 9950 beat the e8600 in most benchies


----------



## KBD (Oct 30, 2008)

i assume you got this info from another source since i dont see it here, do you have a link?

If true, that is also great news.

Edit: what happened to your post, Solaris. I just replied to it and it dissapeared???


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2008)

KBD said:


> i assume you got this info from another source since i dont see it here, do you have a link?
> 
> If true, that is also great news.



Its true but i wont be posting info you can find it on the net though


----------



## KBD (Oct 30, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> Its true but i wont be posting info you can find it on the net though



ok, i'll see what i can find. this is getting very interesting.


----------



## GoriLLakoS (Oct 31, 2008)

Nehalem on Air : WR @ 3DMark Vantage CPU Score ,Performance Mode !

Setup is as follows :
Mobo : Asus P6T Deluxe
Ram : Transcend Axe Ram 1800+ (Dual Channel Mode  )

*1st Place : SF3D, CPU Score @23022Marks on Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9770 at 5746,7GHz(14 x 410.5) with LN2.









2nd Place: hipro5, CPU Score @23016Marks on Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9770 at 5649,9GHz(12.5 x 451.8) with LN2.








3rd Place : k|ngp|n, CPU Score @21942Marks on Intel Core 2 Extreme QX9770 at 5502,6GHz(12.5 x 440,2) with LN2.








This result 24397marks on Intel Core i7 Extreme 965 at 4032,6Ghz(27x150) with Intel Default Cooler .




​*




Link

I guess when SF3D, hipro5 and kingpin publish scores with nehalems, they will overpass 30K easily


----------



## KBD (Oct 31, 2008)

good results for the stock cooler but why are comparing the QX9770 on LN2 and Corei7 on stock air, i think they shouldve tested both on LN2.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 31, 2008)

What's very interesting from your results:

1./ Insane L3 latency, and amazing memory latency GREAT
2./ Tripple channel is NOT FASTER than Dual channel ???


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 31, 2008)

KBD said:


> good results for the stock cooler but why are comparing the QX9770 on LN2 and Corei7 on stock air, i think they shouldve tested both on LN2.



Maybe they don't have that pot thingy for the new socket yet so they can't use ln2


----------



## niko084 (Oct 31, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I reckon nehalem wasn't built for games but for things like file servers, virtualisation, encoding and decoding and the like.



That's exactly what they are claiming their market to be...

As I have said before, these do not seem to be targeted at enthusiasts at all, nor do they even claim they are. They are keeping the 775s and its not because they want to slowly weed them out when they are still releasing new chips.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 31, 2008)

For an interesting comparison:

P4EE vs. Nehalem, both at 3.2GHz.

L1 faster on P4EE
L2 much faster on Nehalem
L3 much faster on Nehalem, by a long shot.

Intel have really "fixed" the L3 issues with previous processors.


----------



## GoriLLakoS (Oct 31, 2008)

Look here
Everest Memory Dual Channel 1800MHz





Everest Memory Triple Channel 1800MHz





More tests here : http://www.hwbox.gr/showpost.php?p=22380&postcount=2


----------



## GoriLLakoS (Oct 31, 2008)

KBD said:


> good results for the stock cooler but why are comparing the QX9770 on LN2 and Corei7 on stock air, i think they shouldve tested both on LN2.



In order to see that Air cooled i7 is faster than LN2 Cooled Core 2 .



DrPepper said:


> Maybe they don't have that pot thingy for the new socket yet so they can't use ln2



It is not that hard...you can simply use the same pot , but make different holes on the holddown and the backplate


----------



## farlex85 (Oct 31, 2008)

Why is triple channel slower in everything except read?


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 31, 2008)

GoriLLakoS said:


> In order to see that Air cooled i7 is faster than LN2 Cooled Core 2 .
> 
> 
> 
> It is not that hard...you can simply use the same pot , but make different holes on the holddown and the backplate



Wouldn't it have to have a larger base though ?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Oct 31, 2008)

Gorilla,

Could you kindly forward a request to your testing team?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1025009#post1025009

I suspect that the new cache structure of i7 will hit the top of the table.

Thanks in advance


----------



## GoriLLakoS (Oct 31, 2008)

I'll try but i think till Monday noon no one will play with this setup again 

Soz, but you have to be patient till then.

I have already forwarded him your request.

Once i will have the final results, i'll post for sure


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 3, 2008)

Now the NDA is released, dont forget to give us a link the published figures/results on PCWORLD .gr!


----------



## newconroer (Nov 3, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> I agree with solaris why does everyone jump on anyone with nehalem benchmarks, I mean what difference does it make if they are fake or real .... none and they just present a bad image of tpu and make it look like a community of jackass'



So do threads of false information.

Fortunatley this one isn't a complete farse.


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 3, 2008)

I wanna see some 920/940 overclocks. we all know the 965 can do 4ghz..what about the cheap ones?


----------

